# Trout



## tlh235 (Jun 22, 2009)

Coming from Western PA...we have an official "first day of trout"..usually the 2nd or 3rd Saturday of Apr. I don't think you have that here in ohio. i've seen a current ohio lake rainbow trout stalking list but i was wondering where the best place for trout fishing within 50 miles of the Beavercreek/Dayton area? When i first came to ohio(WPAFB), i would fish on base but those lakes quickly went the bad way for whatever reason. Any advice would be appreciated...thanks.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

mad river would be your best bet


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

tlh... I cut my fishing "eye-teeth" on western PA trout streams. Looking for trout here will be nothing but disapointing for you I'm afraid. Not saying there isn't any trout here but the Mad River is a far cry from the Tionesta, Sugar Creek, etc in western PA. We just don't have the rivers here that can support trout. The closest I've found is once a year going up to northern Ohio and fishing for steelies in rivers dumping into the central and eastern parts of Lake Erie. You're right, Wright-Patt used to have a pretty good poulation of bows in Gravel Lake and Bass Lake but I think those days are gone. Other than the Mad River north of Springfield I'm not aware of anywhere else here in central Ohio to go for bows in a river. You might want to switch to smallies. Good luck.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

EnonEye said:


> tlh... I cut my fishing "eye-teeth" on western PA trout streams. Looking for trout here will be nothing but disapointing for you I'm afraid. Not saying there isn't any trout here but the Mad River is a far cry from the Tionesta, Sugar Creek, etc in western PA. We just don't have the rivers here that can support trout. The closest I've found is once a year going up to northern Ohio and fishing for steelies in rivers dumping into the central and eastern parts of Lake Erie. You're right, Wright-Patt used to have a pretty good poulation of bows in Gravel Lake and Bass Lake but I think those days are gone. Other than the Mad River north of Springfield I'm not aware of anywhere else here in central Ohio to go for bows in a river. You might want to switch to smallies. Good luck.


^^^...I'll agree with this^^^ ... there are SOME trout waters in Ohio, but compared to PA... we aint got SQUAT! But if your really in search of ohio trout.. Mad River, near the city of URBANA, would be promising for some dink 
brown trout, other than that, theres some park ponds or lakes that stock rainbows


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

There is a place near Troy, ludlow falls area that is a Trout club. It has a weird name. It's on Horseshoe bend rd I believe. They have several stocked ponds. Lakes. Full of trout. It's exclusive and very pricey


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Clark Lake has an annual trout stocking; contact ODNR for details. BTW, best bite time is 4PM; according to the delivery truck guy. The trout are fed in the hatcheries everyday at 4PM...


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

The tailwaters of Brookville Lake over in Indiana have rainbows & browns, but as others have mentioned it&#8217;s a far cry from western PA. Brookville Lake is probably outside of the 50 mile range from the Dayton/Beavercreek area.

http://www.in.gov/dnr/parklake/2961.htm

http://mvff.tripod.com/brookville.html

Here&#8217;s some links to ODNR information
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?TabId=20785

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/FishingSubhomePage/fisheriesmanagementplaceholder/fishingfairportsteelhead/tabid/6166/Default.aspx


----------



## tlh235 (Jun 22, 2009)

thanks everyone for the quick replies!

Would this be the trout club in ludlow falls: Mertensia Springs Trout Club

a little out of my price range but looks pretty darn nice: http://www.examiner.com/article/special-places-private-club-offers-fly-fishing-paradise

Looks like Clark Lake was stalked on 28 Mar 13 also according to: http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...Reports/troutsprtrout/tabid/6974/Default.aspx


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes that is the place. Wow that is pricey! Wonder how growth will go there?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tlh235 (Jun 22, 2009)

Also posted on WPAFB OUTDOOR Rec facebook page asking when trout stalking would take place....and they responded with 22 Mar 13. Haven't gotten a response if both or just one. Didn't even know Gravel Lake still had deep enough water. Might have to take a ride over there...haven't been there in like 3 years.


----------



## streamhunter1960 (Mar 13, 2013)

dink trout in the mad? float it some time and take a good look. technical stream please leave the worms at home.


----------



## springfieldfisher (Mar 9, 2013)

Clark lake located in Springfield OH will stock its annual trout release on March 28th 2013. Here is an ODNR link for trout releases.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...Reports/troutsprtrout/tabid/6974/Default.aspx

Next link is for the lake I initially listed. http://projects.springfieldnewssun.c...2610clarkfish/


----------



## tlh235 (Jun 22, 2009)

WPAFB Outdoor rec said they will stalk both Gravel and Bass Lake on 22 Mar 13.


----------

